
Ask HN: Successful webdev freelancers, what are your recommendations? - coimytx1n9
I am in the process of starting my freelance business which will focus on helping innovative companies, which are trying to change the status quo, with their web&#x2F;app development and server challenges.<p>I was wondering, whether any successful freelancers in this field could quickly help me (and others) out by sharing their experiences:<p>* How did you end up serving specific clients, how did they find out about you?<p>* What do you do to spread the word about your work?<p>* Any general advice for a freelancer just starting out, something you wish you had known back in the days?<p>I am looking forward to your replies, thank you very much in advance for taking the time and effort to reply.
======
danielvf
Although this may not be helpful to you, when getting started I just showed
cool stuff I built to my friends. Some friends of friends needed code written,
and I did their projects. I've been doing this seventeen years now, with no
advertising ever - just word of mouth from people I've worked with.

~~~
coimytx1n9
I was thinking of doing something similar. I also believe that word of mouth
can be very powerful. Referral bonuses are something else I am thinking of
implementing, it is always nice to give back to people for their help.

Thank you very much for sharing your experience, I really appreciate it!

